# Fished Pond 33 today at Killdeer Plains



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Only had two strikes and both were short. I tried a spinnerbait and seen the bass come up on it, but he only bumped it. The other short strike came on a Heddon Super Spook Jr., saw the explosion waited and nothing. I wish I had a trailer hook on my spinnerbait, it might have made a difference.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

WLAngler,
I've only fished pond #33, one time, but caught several nice LM bass. There's an 18" limit and everything that I caught was 17" and under. Even so, nice fishing hole. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Saw two guys out there today in a boat. One of them caught a decent size largemouth bass on their first cast, but I believe that's all they caught. Not sure how long they were out there. Thinking about going back up there a lot more this coming fall.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

WLAngler,
Being from West Liberty, I suggest trying some of the farm ponds around the Bellefontaine area. There's one on C.R. 18 that's S.W. of Bellefontaine and it's 24' deep in some places. I've caught some nice black crappie there. It's private and they ask that you put a $1 in their can hanging on the fence up by there house, each time you fish it.  I don't mind and they're nice folks.
Here's a pic of the black crappie.










It's hard to beat the variety of fish in some of the reservoirs.

Bowhunter57


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool, thanks Bowhunter57! It's hard to find places around here to fish, seems like someone has to mess it up for everyone else. It's even harder to find a place to hunt. Not sure what everyone's problem is. Thanks again.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

I was there too for the first time and man was it windy! I could not keep the kayak in place and ended up just drifting around. It was pretty weed choked, I got two small bites dragging a lizard over the weeds. It does seem to be a nice little pond.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah I was there early in the morning and the wind was bad. I'd like to go back there in early Spring before the weeds get bad.


----------



## MagicStix (Sep 22, 2011)

We have been up on the big res. a few times the past month caught smallies all day long (lots 15+ a few 18+). Nothing up on the banks, but they will blow up chasing cranks in the deeps off the humps. We've had a few crappies that think they are bigger then they are also grabbing lures.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Pond 33 is LOADED with frogs. Me and a buddy gigged our limit there in an hour.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

What ponds can be fished in Killdeer? I know part of the area is no trespassing but I'm planning a spring trip up there and was curious.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

benjaminrogers said:


> What ponds can be fished in Killdeer?


benjaminrogers,
Check out this ODNR map, it will show you what can and can't be fished/hunted. Print it out and take it with you, as that area is a bit confusing, with all the foilage...a little clearer when the leaves are off. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...erPlainsWildlifeArea/tabid/19775/Default.aspx

I fished one of the larger ponds (east of #33), but found out after I was on it that it wasn't more than 4' deep. It was nothing more than a breeding pond for sunfish and mosquitoes. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Ouch that had to suck! From Google Maps I'm not really liking the reservoir but I saw a lot of other ponds that looked nice and inviting. Plus the girlfriend and I enjoy nature.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I was wondering is there any way to fish from the bank at the reservoir??


----------



## MagicStix (Sep 22, 2011)

You can walk down the rocks and fish most of the way around the lake. There is some spots on the south bank that are flat and easily accessible.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks MagicStix.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

WLAngler,
The pic you posted must have been from 3 or more years ago...when it was full. The current water level is no higher than the parking lot.  I talked with the locals and they were telling me that there was a leak in the dike wall where the steps go up in front. You can see how they're all "wopper jawed" and out of place. Apparently, there's an on going debate between the Div. of Water and the ODNR as to where the funding is going to come from to make the repairs. 

Meanwhile, the water level is not where it should be, as there's about 50 yards of boat ramp, before you get to the water.  Even so, there's still some good fishing to be had there.

Bowhunter57


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I talked with the locals and they were telling me that there was a leak in the dike wall where the steps go up in front. You can see how they're all "wopper jawed" and out of place.
> 
> Bowhunter57



I didn't even know about the leak, I hope they can get it fixed.


----------

